# Jacks Cut(Tybee)



## SameOle (Aug 25, 2005)

Fatback, are you going to be boating or dryland for the tourney this weekend. I am thinking about getting into it (heck, its free) but who knows, right now I'm more concernd with trying to learn to fish the area. Anyway, do you know what Jacks Cut is like at low tide. I finally saw where it was on a map and I have been by there but not up the creek. Also, can you suggest a spot to get shrimp if tybee bait&tack do not have any in yet. I have a cast net if they're in the back rivers already but I have not heard anyone reporting getting shrimp right now. Anyway, have a good weekend and good luck with the pole.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Hey man, yes I'm going to give is a try from the boat this Saturday. Still learning how to fish from the boat (more how to find the fish from a boat) but gonna try anyhow. I know I could do well off the pier..............but the "shine" ain't wore off the boat yet.

Jacks cut. Been up it a few times now. Not real far though. The tricky part is entering. After you get in the there the water deepens. There are sand bars to the left and right of the channel. Its a popular spot, so if you can follow someone in, would be best. Or aim for a spot between the two grass points. Or go at low tide and if the water is reasonably clear (it is must of the time) you can clearly see the sand bars and the channel. Its easer than going though Lazzarato, so don't sweat it, just go slow and keep your eyes open. And on the weekend there is lots of boats around the area to help ya if you get into trouble. Good luck and catch some fish!


----------

